# Singer truss bridge frame



## Tim74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello,

I just bought this truss bridge frame. 
I allready found out that there was a Singer manufacturer in Conventry UK.    
But I'm stil looking for more info in this frame, year,...

Tim


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool looking frame. Does it have a standard threaded english bottom bracket?


----------



## Tim74 (Dec 26, 2011)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool looking frame. Does it have a standard threaded english bottom bracket?




The bottom bracket is not standard, the cups have a diametre of 38mm.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 2, 2012)

*arch frame*

Does not look like British Singer. 

Arch (truss) frames were pioneered by Iver Johnson in late 1890s, copied by many American manufacturers through to the 20s.

Not popular in Britain.

In France, Labor was the main arch frame manufacturer. But after Major Johnson arrived in France and raced on an arch frame Iver Johnson, various French manufacturers sold them; most you see now are from the 1920s.

There was an American manufacturer Singer. (Many American companies copied names of famous early British manufacturers, as copyright was hard to follow up across the Atlantic)

Here's pictures of Singer head transfers (decals to you) from 1896 and 1926 (different company by then). They are the only ones I have.

Singer of Coventry frame 150,000 would have been produced around 1901 (number 160,141 was sold in 1902) and frame 200,000 in early 1907.

Your frame sequencing looks like a company with limited production.

I've put pics of my arch frames on this website

http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson/

Hope that helps

Colin


----------



## OldRider (Jan 2, 2012)

If the Davis sewing machine company produced bikes is it possible Isaac Singer and the Singer Sewing Machine Company also produced bikes? Naaaaa that couldn't be.........


----------



## chitown (Jan 2, 2012)

mmmm... what's this all about.

View attachment 36403


----------



## OldRider (Jan 2, 2012)

Holy antique bicycles Batman!! I sort of thought that  would be what it was but it was just a guess due to the Davis thing. Thanks for the confirmation Chi!


----------

